# PSJ report



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Found a boat limit in just a few hours yesterday and about to do it again today. If you are wondering, the scallops are here and they are plentiful. Worst part is cleaning them all...


----------



## Fiishergurl (Jun 15, 2013)

Cool, are they bigger now?

Ginny


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

My boys just got back yesterday and they slayed them. They were huge. The best part is they cleaned me a bag full and I chowed down on them last night. They also got some nice flounder.:thumbup:


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

All sours were on the smaller size. Gonna hit some deep water today and look for bigger ones.


----------



## Fiishergurl (Jun 15, 2013)

Good to hear they are still being found. Wish we could make it back before the season is over 

Ginny


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Have fun Spoon!


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

Don' t get em all! Be over there myself on Saturday! : )


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

wflgator said:


> Don' t get em all! Be over there myself on Saturday! : )


Left plenty for you. PM me if you want a starting place.


----------

